# 1st annual Northern Neck Kayak Festival & Expo



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

A little premature but I wanted to let you know of an upcoming kayak festival & expo to be held June 5, 2010, in Kilmarnock VA. Mark your calanders. Kilmarnock is located in rural Lancaster County which is in the northern most penninsula of VA. Central location to southern Maryland, northern VA, Va Beach, and Richmond. The event will be held on Indian Creek which offers direct access to the bay. This is a first annual event to include a morning kayak fishing tournament, then a mid day kayak poker run, and a kayak sailing regatta (hobie enthusiasts). In between those, we will have vendors, exhibits, and demonstrations on various aspects of the kayaking world. Many familiar names and faces will be there. Not all details have been finalized as of today, but we can expect the fishing tournament to have at least two longest fish categories (striper & croaker), and a bonus category for speckled trout. Optional photo entry. The timing of the event is great for keeper striper season and croaker. I have fished this area for a few years now and know that the location is great for the fishing tournament. The poker run and regatta should be a lot of fun with a nice course staked out and prizes. If you are interested, stay tuned. I will post many details as soon as they are finalized.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Does KFC in Kilmarnock still have a buffet on week ends?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> Does KFC in Kilmarnock still have a buffet on week ends?


lol, yeah i think they have it everyday. There will be food at the event as well.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

*additional info*

http://www.ggcweb.com/kiwsrotary/pages.asp?pg=nnkfe


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

bump...
From what I can tell, the event is shaping up to be really nice. Prizes, demonstrations, vendors, so on.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

This may be a dumb question but what is a poker run?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

a poker run has a series of checkpoints that you will paddle to and get a card at each. Whoever has the best hand at the end wins. Sailboaters do it a lot


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, I have heard it before but didn't know what it was.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

*additional info*

article from local paper..Rappahannock Record May 6, 2010
*"Rotary plans kayak festival*​ 
The Kilmarnock-Irvington-White Stone Rotary Club and platinum sponsor The Sports Centre have planned three competitive kayaking events at Camp Kekoka on Boys Camp Road in Kilmarnock June 5. 

Chesapeake Bank sponsors the first event of the day, the kayak fishing tournament. A kayak poker run, sponsored by Northern Neck State Bank will begin mid-day, and Hubbard, Terry & Britt of Irvington have made possible an afternoon kayak sailing regatta featuring the Hobie Adventure Island. 

Prizes for the fishing tourney include a fishing expedition in the Northern Neck donated by Carroll Webb, an Okuma Steeler Premium Spinning Combo donated by RW’s Sporting Goods, and a kayak fishing DVD and book by anglers Kayak Kevin and Cory Routh, donated by the authors. 

The Poker Run prizes include a personal floatation device donated by West Marine and meals at local restaurants. Captains’ bags for the fishing tourney and sailing regatta are provided by West Marine.

For those who want to learn more about kayaking, experts will demonstrate the Eskimo roll, rigging a kayak for fishing, and the newest paddle craze, stand-up boards. 

There will be a raffle for a Pelican kayak donated by the Sports Centre, a round of golf for four donated by the Tides Inn, a night’s stay at the Lancaster Tavern and other prizes donated by local businesses. 

Call 804-435-6160, or visit kiwsrotary.org for participant applications. Pre-registration discounts end May 15."​


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

*rules and prizes*

The rules and prizes have been posted on the website
http://www.ggcweb.com/kiwsrotary/pages.asp?pg=nnkfe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting day.... Poker Runs are a fun time, everybody has an equal shot because it is not all about speed, just make it to all the checkpoints and get your cards. It then becomes the luck of the draw.

Motor cycle clubs do it alot, we used to hold them on the archery course too. you would shoot at targets at cards but you couldnt see the face.

Question..... are there any camping possibilities nearby?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

cducer said:


> Question..... are there any camping possibilities nearby?


Cducer, I believe you can camp on the site of the event.. Call the number on the application to verify that cause Im not 100% sure. Other than that, there are a few places to camp within 30 minute drive of the event.


----------

